# Botcheston School for difficult boys leicestershire - april 2009



## MD (Apr 29, 2009)

not a lot of history on the place only that it was a naughty boys home and closed in 1978, the chance for a visit came out of the blue as i had asked before for permission to visit with no luck until today so i left work and popped over. not much to see but its one ive been wanting to do for a while,
shame i was on my own....





the previous owners had started to rip the place apart then her husband died and she forgot the builders were there working there so most the place is gutted. anyway on with the pictures..




floorless




the old gym




the water tower




behind the clock




bedroom




youth club




the hall




stairs 




the new plans are to convert the place to close care for old people.


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 29, 2009)

Wow that's a beauty! Great set of pics too. Fantastic looking building that doesn't look too chav'ed either


----------



## shatters (Apr 29, 2009)

I think we need a few more of these places today 


Phil


----------



## thompski (Apr 29, 2009)

Good find that MD, nice one


----------



## RichardB (Apr 29, 2009)

I was nearly sent to a similar school.


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 29, 2009)

Nice one M.D those pics are excellent mate.


----------



## Krypton (Apr 29, 2009)

RichardB said:


> I was nearly sent to a similar school.



Where you a difficult boy?


----------



## Scrub2000 (Apr 29, 2009)

Love pic number 1.......good explore too!


----------



## Goldie87 (Apr 29, 2009)

Nice one mate, glad its finally been done


----------



## RichardB (Apr 29, 2009)

jacko159 said:


> Were you a difficult boy?



I suppose I must have been.


----------



## Krypton (Apr 29, 2009)

RichardB said:


> I suppose I must have been.



Ha... i think i would quite enjoy going to a school like that for the social reasons


----------

